# what soil for a salamander?



## Reece (Jan 10, 2009)

Hey, i am using Top soil ( soil inprover ) from B&Q, only soil they had, but when i got it i realized it had really tiny tiny stones in the soil, I am guessing this is normal but not sure and dont wanna hurt my animal. Is this type of soil ok for a barred tiger sal? got spag moss on top of it aswell for it to dig under and keeping the soil damp. 

Cheers.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

eco-earth would be alright i believe... i used to keep salamanders way, way back in the day but i always just used damp paper towels for them... it worked well and was cheap... i'm not sure what the current trend is regarding salamander substrate.... i just prefer sterile bedding.. i'll be getting back into salamanders this spring when they come out.


----------



## Reece (Jan 10, 2009)

thanks alot mate, ill look into eco earth. i was told my someone top soil but i just wondered if lil stones in it will hurt it or not, but in the wild i suppose their dirt would be full of crap and stuff.its sterile what i am using but with bits of stone in, gonna look at bnq tomorrow for eco earth though.

thanks.


----------



## stinglestick (Aug 28, 2008)

I make my own compost and know exactly what goes into it(no chemicals etc)~.I use that!!any good potting compost will do tho..


----------



## morg (Jul 20, 2007)

At times I use both the kitchen paper clinical method, and the more naturalistic substrate method for my fire salamanders.
The kitchen paper[bounty white], is excellent as you can keep track of exactly what is eaten in newly bought salamanders, you can also see any waste right away, so it is easy to keep clean.
However it is much more pleasing to the eye to use a more naturalistic method with moss, bits of wood etc.
Through years of trial and error I found the best substrate to use [in my humble oppinion] is a product called soil improver[composted bark chippings],
As it has been fully composted, it contains natural fungi, and bacterias to start to rot down any salamander waste that you miss.
It is also good at holding moisture so, by spraying one end of the tank every few days you can give the sals a moisture gradiant, so that they can choose .
I have a young S s fastosa here that refuses to go anywhere even slighly damp, but chooses to use the completely dry areas of the tank, so it is always good to give them a choice.
check out this excellent care sheet
Caudata Culture Species Entry - Salamandra salamandra - Fire Salamander

WHOOPS
just re read original post and notice its a tiger salamander you are asking about lol.
When Ive kept tiger sals all i have used in normal garden soil [any sharp objects removed], at a depth of around 6 inches, firmed down hard.
the tigers will usualy dig tunnels in this kind of set up, and spend most of the time in these tunnels
http://www.caudata.org/cc/species/Ambystoma/A_tigrinum.shtml


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

I use organic plain potting soil. It works.


----------

